# DIY Camo Cover For Rangefinder



## NY911 (Dec 12, 2004)

Great idea - I have the same RF and it is so light it could use some extra beef to it.


----------



## vahunter2469 (Apr 27, 2012)

Great idea! Way to use yer noggin


----------



## Krypt Keeper (Oct 10, 2007)

great idea


----------



## trapper.robi (Jul 9, 2011)

awesome idea! thanks


----------



## Bnbfishin (Apr 25, 2004)

That is one of the better DIY ideas I have seen. Nicely done :thumbs_up


----------



## TC-CountryBoy (Aug 30, 2004)

Thanks for posting, I too have the same rf, now I need to find me a camp can cooler. 
Thanks,


----------



## dw'struth (Mar 14, 2008)

Where did you find that cool cup? Great idea by the way.....


----------



## deerkiller98 (Aug 21, 2012)

Nice


----------



## NY911 (Dec 12, 2004)

I wrapped mine today in some leftover Mossy Oak Graphics sheeting I had...came out well.


----------



## Maxtor (Jan 7, 2007)

NY911 said:


> I wrapped mine today in some leftover Mossy Oak Graphics sheeting I had...came out well.


 Been thinking about doing the same thing with mine, got some Mossy Oak left


----------



## CaArcher (Jul 7, 2011)

Looks good! I have the same RF. Might have to look for a cheap cup holder.


----------



## B.Hunter (May 4, 2009)

Thanks for all replies. I bought the camo can cooler at Dollar General (of all places). After this idea last year, i made a sleeve for my coffee thermos-it is made from an ol' neoprene sock that was the hot new thing back in the day.
NY911, post pics if you can-would like to see other DIY ideas on camo covers.


----------



## LR243 (Aug 22, 2011)

Thanks for the idea! Good one.


----------



## CaArcher (Jul 7, 2011)

B.Hunter said:


> Thanks for all replies. I bought the camo can cooler at Dollar General (of all places). After this idea last year, i made a sleeve for my coffee thermos-it is made from an ol' neoprene sock that was the hot new thing back in the day.
> NY911, post pics if you can-would like to see other DIY ideas on camo covers.


Dollar General. Thanks! We have a few around here. I'll check one out.


----------



## squeaks (May 10, 2009)

Awesome Idea Looks like a coozie will lose it's life.


----------



## handirifle (Jun 9, 2005)

I wrapped mine with black animal leg wrap. stays in place and leaves no sticky residue if you remove it. Also gives a "grippy" feel to it so it doesn't slip from a gloved hand.


----------



## NYSBowman (Aug 21, 2012)

Great idea!...and the foam gives the rangefinder a bit a shock protection if it's ever dropped.


----------



## hebegb (Aug 11, 2006)

tHANX for the idea and responses. Got my wheels a'turning. I've got a pair of my buddy's brush tuff neoprene waders that are ripped. He didn't want to fool with fixin them, so I took them, thinking I'd find a good use for them. I just did. Also thinkin bout using them to cover my binocs, too Wonder what glue would be best to use? Any Thoughts?


----------



## BvrHunter (Apr 8, 2010)

YOU CUT A HOLE IN A BEER CUZZIE!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Thats total disgrace man :nono: lol 











But a pretty cool Idea.....I guess....if you really had nothing else to use....let me go get mine lol


----------



## JeffreySlayR (Mar 1, 2006)

Niiiice!


----------



## apamambax (Dec 23, 2009)

sometimes this DIY thread is repititious and then every once in a while a strike of GENIUS....way to think outside the box.....or the soda cooler....


Sent from my SpiralXed SuperTEC


----------

